# Revenues "Receipts Tracker"



## cremeegg (31 Jan 2017)

I have just come across this on ROS, it appears to be a system where a taxpayer can upload their expenses onto ROS.

[broken link removed]

Does anyone have any insight into this.

Is it a good idea ?

Are there any drawbacks to using it ?


----------



## cremeegg (13 Feb 2017)

273 people have looked at this but no one has replied. 

The system is available to all tax payers and in the way of these things is likely to become compulsory in time.


----------



## elcato (13 Feb 2017)

I looked at it but there's no way of scanning the receipt up so it's basically a holder - same as a spreadsheet if you think it warrants that much work. Meself I just stick receipts in drawer to feb or march the following year and take them out and add them up and fill out the med form.


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the headsup... on the one hand it would be convenient not to have to worry about holding onto the receipts.
On the other hand, it seems like a lot of effort - I already upload my receipts to LAYA, for example. Now, I have to upload them to Revenue App AND the statement of claim???
And, if someone (or some IT system) scrutinses them in 5 years time, will they realise I added something incorrectly!


----------



## Northsider (14 Feb 2017)

The receipts tracker is available as an App and you can upload your receipts by taking a picture of them. Once the receipts are legible and of good quality you no longer need to keep them. I used it when I was doing my health expenses claim and found it useful.


----------



## elcato (14 Feb 2017)

Northsider said:


> Once the receipts are legible and of good quality you no longer need to keep them


Did you test this theory with revenue ? i.e. Did they request you send them the receipts or did they simply say we checked your receipts online ?


----------



## Steven Barrett (14 Feb 2017)

> You must keep your original receipts for six years.



I scan all my receipts and store them in Google Drive. In reality, are the Revenue going to reject clear scanned copies of receipts that have been kept for 6 years? Or is it a case that if I am audited, I have to upload all the scanned copies to the Revenue site then? 



Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------

